# Lowrance HDS-7 Gen2 Touch Kombigerät



## Seewolf 01 (3. März 2013)

Hallo,

die HDS Echolotgeräte werden immer billiger und hat schon
jemand mit dem Lowrance HDS-7 Gen2 Touch Kombigerät
erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Daniel SN (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-7 Gen2 Touch Kombigerät*

Bin auch auf der suche nach Tests mit diesem Gerät aber noch nicht das richtige gefunden.


----------



## Seewolf 01 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-7 Gen2 Touch Kombigerät*

ich habe es mir jetzt gekauft und war auch schon 
2 mal damit los.
Es ist ein super Gerät, ob Salz oder Süßwasser.


----------



## Raubfisch77 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-7 Gen2 Touch Kombigerät*

Hallo,

hast du ein paar Fotos für uns?

Wollte mir vielleicht auch das Gerät zulegen.

Hast du einen oder zwei Geber?

Gruss 

Raubfisch


----------



## Seewolf 01 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-7 Gen2 Touch Kombigerät*

Ich habe 2 Geber dran, aber der 83/200 Geber langt vollkommen.

Bider setzte ich nach meinem Urlaub hier ein.


----------



## melis (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-7 Gen2 Touch Kombigerät*

Längster Urlaub der Welt oder einfach nur vergessen?


----------



## thomsen3 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-7 Gen2 Touch Kombigerät*

Mich würde auch interessieren, wie und ob da die Zusammenarbeit mit dem structure scan funktioniert .....


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-7 Gen2 Touch Kombigerät*

Habe das HGS 9 auch mit 2 Gebern, klappt wunderbar.
Was sollte denn da nicht klappen,ist vom Hertsteller so auch vorgesehen.
Bitte genauer abgeben wo ihr das Problem seht oder vermutet.
GLG CD


----------



## Seewolf 01 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-7 Gen2 Touch Kombigerät*



melis schrieb:


> Längster Urlaub der Welt oder einfach nur vergessen?



Hallo Melis,
leider war es kein langer Urlaub, sondern ich habe dieses Jahr
3Reha Aufenthalte hinter mir.
Das HDS 7 Touch konnte ich nur 3 Mal testen und es lief
alles super zusammen, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Bildschirmanzeige 4 verschiedene Bereiche gleichzeitig anzeigen kann.


----------



## Seewolf 01 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-7 Gen2 Touch Kombigerät*

ich habe mal ein Bild vom Fang.


----------



## cohosalmon (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-7 Gen2 Touch Kombigerät*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Side - und Structure Scan Optionen gemacht? Wie funktioniert das im Salz und bis zu welchen Tiefen kann man im Salz Resultate von diesen Optionen bekommen? Irgendjemand muss doch damit schon man in der praxis herumgespielt haben. Ich habe bis jetzt nur im Showroom damit gespielt und da klingt das schon faszinierend. Aber wie immer, die Praxis kann ganz anders aussehen!?


----------



## Seewolf 01 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-7 Gen2 Touch Kombigerät*

ich konnte es nur kurz in der Ostsee testen!
Leider habe ich die Daten nicht mehr und kann somit keine Bilder
mehr zeigen, aber das kommt wenn es wieder los geht.
Den S-Scan konnte ich nur bis 15 Meter im Salzwasser testen,
hatte den Grund gut erkannt.
Wie gesagt, habe ich das HDS7T auch neu und kann es erst
in diesem Jahr richtig ausreizen und dann kommen auch Bilder davon.


----------



## cohosalmon (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-7 Gen2 Touch Kombigerät*

Berichte bitte mal wie das so funktioniert und wie zufriedenstellend. Obwohl ja die Ostsee auch noch kein echtes Salz-und Tiefenkriterium ist. Denke aber ueber einen Upgrade meiner Elektronik nach.


----------



## Seewolf 01 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-7 Gen2 Touch Kombigerät*

naja, dass Structure Scan brauchst du in Norwegen nicht, da
das Structure Scan nicht auf die Tiefe ausgelgt ist.
Ich werde es dieses Jahr mit nach Norwegen nehmen und
mal testen.
Das Structure Scan ist eigentlich nur für das Süßwasser interssant, um den Grund abzuscanen.
Das ist bis jetzt meine Meinung, was ja noch ändern kann,
weil ich es erst dieses Jahr ausreizen kann.


----------



## Bressi (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-7 Gen2 Touch Kombigerät*

Mal eine kurze ergänzende Frage: Wie gut funktioniert denn der Touchscreen bei Nässe, Regen, Salzgischt? Mein Händler meinte, das wär wie beim Handy, also schlecht. Angeblich soll es ja besser sein, weil keine Zweifingerfunktionalität drin ist. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?

NB: Bin neu hier und habe trotz langem Suchens keine Antwort auf diese Frage gefunden. Nicht schimpfen, wenns schon abgehandelt wurde ...

Danke
Bressi


----------



## Seewolf 01 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-7 Gen2 Touch Kombigerät*

Regen macht dem Touchscreen nichts, auch nicht bei Salzwasser!
Ich habe es Portabel in einer Tasche, wo der Regen auch ran kommt und es lies sich bedienen, keine Aussetzer.
Das gute am Touchscreen ist, dass du schnell die Einstellungen vornehmen kannst, ohne viel gedrücke an den Tasten.


----------



## Bressi (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-7 Gen2 Touch Kombigerät*



Seewolf 01 schrieb:


> Regen macht dem Touchscreen nichts, auch nicht bei Salzwasser!
> Ich habe es Portabel in einer Tasche, wo der Regen auch ran kommt und es lies sich bedienen, keine Aussetzer.
> Das gute am Touchscreen ist, dass du schnell die Einstellungen vornehmen kannst, ohne viel gedrücke an den Tasten.



Vielen Dank, das ist ja erfreulich (Wenn auch schlecht für meinen Geldbeutel .. )|supergri


----------



## Bressi (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-7 Gen2 Touch Kombigerät*

Ähem, noch eine Frage: |uhoh:

Was für einen Heckgeber braucht man denn dazu, doch nicht etwa einen StructureScan-Geber? Oder reicht der normale 83/200??

Gruß,
Bressi


----------



## cohosalmon (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-7 Gen2 Touch Kombigerät*

Fuer gelegentliche Trips in flachere Gewaesser reicht der Standardgeber voellig aus. Wer wirklich alles aus seinem HDS herauskitzeln moechte und auch oefters Norwegen oder andere Tiefwasserziele ansteuert, dem kann ich nur die Geber von Airmar empfehlen. Die 600W oder noch besser die 1kW Geber erheben das Echolot dann in eine ganz andere Liga. Man muss natuerlich schauen was fuer eine Leistung das Echolot maximal herausgeben kann. Wenn bei 600W Schluss ist, macht es natuerlich keinen Sinn einen 1kW Geber zu montieren.


----------



## Bressi (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-7 Gen2 Touch Kombigerät*

Entschuldige, dass ich nochmal nachfrage, aber hat es mit dem Standardgeber (der ja nicht dabei ist) dann Structure Scan)


----------



## Seewolf 01 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-7 Gen2 Touch Kombigerät*

nein, das hat es nicht, der muss extra gekauft werden.

Beim Lowrance Elite-7 HDI Kombi mit Geber 83/200/455/800 kHz
ist es komplett.


----------

